# WTB Used beginner bow for Female



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife's b-day is coming up and in the past she has expressed interest in archery. Anybody have a good beginner bow for a right-handed, average height female for sale? Looking for either compound or a traditional bow and it'll only be used for target practice. Even if you don't have one for sale, recommendations or thoughts are welcome.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bought one of these for my boy, I've been really impressed with it. Its fun to shoot. I found a 20-60lb draw version but your wife would be fine with the 15-50lb version

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bear-Archer...399949?hash=item4aff18df0d:g:N3kAAOSw14xWKkt-

Rather than a free hip quiver like the above package has, my boys came with 6 carbon arrows. Look around, other sellers might have a similar deal

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to knock the idea of a bow for the wife, but are you sure that is the right kind of birthday present?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Not to knock the idea of a bow for the wife, but are you sure that is the right kind of birthday present?


All depends on the woman right? I've given my wife guns for Christmas and Birthdays, and she loves them. We shoot and hunt as a family, its great. My wife see's it as a source of pride for her dad that she's killed more things than he ever did... and her brothers, combined.

Plus:



Rspeters said:


> ...she has expressed interest in archery.


So yea, bow sounds like a great present.

-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Critter said:


> Not to knock the idea of a bow for the wife, but are you sure that is the right kind of birthday present?


That's a good thought, but I really do think she'd like it, and she has mentioned several times that she would like to have one. I have a bow, but haven't shot it since long before we got married (9 years), so it's not like I'm trying to push something on her just because it's a hobby of mine.

I would have just tried getting mine up and running (not as a birthday present), but it's a lefty so she wouldn't be able to try it anyways.

Thanks for the recommendation DallanC, I'll check it out.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> All depends on the woman right? I've given my wife guns for Christmas and Birthdays, and she loves them. We shoot and hunt as a family, its great. My wife see's it as a source of pride for her dad that she's killed more things than he ever did... and her brothers, combined.
> 
> -DallanC


I believe that if she was already into the hobby of archery then it would be fine. Same with shooting.

But I know that when I was married if I would of gave my wife something that she expressed interest in as a present I may of ended up wearing it around my neck. I agree that all women are not alike and she just might like a bow for her birthday but women's minds works a lot different then the male mind.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Critter said:


> But I know that when I was married if I would of gave my wife something that she expressed interest in as a present I may of ended up wearing it around my neck.


Wow, heaven forbid someone give someone else something they've shown interest in. Sounds like your wife was a little more complicated than some.

If my wife had only mentioned once that she wants to try it, then I wouldn't be considering it....but it's been multiple times over a few years, so I feel pretty safe. Plus, I'll likely be getting her something else as well, maybe more along the lines of a traditional gift for the wife. That's also why I'm open to possibly getting a used one.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

No, it is just something that I learned. 

What I learned is if they mention that they would like to try something then do it at another time other than a birthday, Christmas, or a anniversary. Do it at a time when they don't expect it. 

I agree that all wife's are not like that and like that pressure cooker that you got her for last Christmas but I have found out different through one wife and a few lady friends.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Its better than the can opener I got my wife one year. Heck she said we needed a new one. :mad2:/**|**\\**O**


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> Its better than the can opener I got my wife one year. Heck she said we needed a new one. :mad2:/**|**\\**O**


My mom actually asked for a can opener for Christmas last year, and was very grateful when I gave it to her. 

I've given up on trying to surprise anyone with a gift. I'll just ask what they want. And if they don't have anything specific in mind, I'll just ask "would you be happy with ____?" It makes things much easier.


----------

